# One kind of solution...



## Guest (Jan 30, 2003)

This fellow comes into a pharmacy and asks for a vial of Cyanide. The
pharmacist asked what he wanted it for.

He answered, "I want to kill my wife."
"I'm sorry Sir," the pharmacist replied, "but you have to understand under such circumstances I can't sell you any Cyanide."

The guy reaches into his wallet and produces a photo of his wife.
The pharmacist blushes and replies, "I am sorry Sir, I didn't realize you had a prescription."


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Ace !


----------

